
Ask HN: Are you more productive at late night? - quotz
I cant do any work during the day and once evening comes I get productive. Why so? I can&#x27;t find a lot of things online for some reason
======
digitaltrees
Yes. By far. Some of it is due to the nature of creative work that requires
large blocks of uninterrupted time. Most people don’t realize how much a 2 min
conversion can knock us out of creative flow. When I am writing or coding it’s
hard to have people around that want to interact. At the same time there is a
creative burst that comes from collaboration so it’s a balance. I have learned
what work benefits from which setting but it’s still something I am working
on.

------
qb
[https://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-
night/swizec...](https://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-
night/swizec/3198)

------
ksaj
I used to enjoy working until about 3AM, and sleeping til noon. I definitely
got the majority of my core productive work done in the hours between midnight
and 3.

As I get older, it becomes less and less feasible though. I'm usually pretty
zonked by midnight now, so I do most of my productive work in the evening.

